
Holy Hell, I May Buy Windows Vista - wumi
http://www.parislemon.com/2008/06/holy-hell-i-may-buy-windows-vista.html
======
dmix
To be fair, he mentions dual booting his mac not so much a new PC.

There is an app for OSX that lets you connect to xbox 360. I tried it briefly
and it couldn't find my box.

~~~
parislemon
Yeah I have it, Connect360, works very well. Won't work for Netflix though as
that only runs on Windows...

------
humanlever
You can sync the 360 with XP media too. IMO, Vista is just too much of a
resource hog to ever be useful.

------
axod
Mac mini makes a great multimedia hub. Plays backed up DVDs over the network,
out of the box, also.

~~~
parislemon
Yeah definitely thinking about that...

------
peanutcruncher
No... Stop... It's a trick....

